# Southern Illinois (Herrin/Marion/Carbondale area)  Seeking extra players...(updated)



## Tolen Mar (Jul 2, 2006)

We're looking for one or two people who wouldn't mind the drive to Herrin, Il (my house).  You have to be at least in your twenties, and we don't allow smoking or drinking.  

If you think you might be able and interested, email me at tolenmar at yahoo dot com.

UPDATE:  We have whittled our selection of games down to a game of Eberron, 5th level.  There are some house rules, but nothing huge.  Also, aside from trips out of town, we have started gaming weekly.


----------



## Tolen Mar (Sep 11, 2006)

*surreptitious bumpage*


----------

